# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Un humedal desapareció del registro histórico

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de madrimasd.org

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Un humedal desapareció del registro histórico* 

El resultado de las investigaciones llevadas a cabo a partir del análisis de mapas históricos del siglo XVII y XIX, con la ayuda de imágenes de satélite y mediante las oportunas labores de campo, han permitido la localización de un humedal kárstico en la Serranía de Ronda, que había desaparecido del registro histórico. 

Se trata de la Laguna del Alberca, situada en la localidad de Cuevas del Becerro, en la Serranía de Ronda (Málaga) y cuya masa de agua aparece cartografiada en mapas antiguos: el mapa de las provincias de Málaga y Cádiz (Alaber y Mabón, 1853) y el mapa de la provincia de Málaga (Martín Ferrero, 1855). 

Sin embargo, con posterioridad a estos mapas, las noticias sobre este humedal desaparecen y no vuelven a encontrarse documentos cartográficos o escritos que hagan eferencia a ella. 

No aparece en las cartografías del siglo XX, ni en el catálogo de lagos españoles e Luis Pardo publicado en 1948, ni en los inventaros de humedales realizados en las últimas décadas del siglo XX, ni en los listados de humedales considerados "desaparecidos", etc. 

La Laguna de la Alberca es, a todos los efectos, un humedal conocido y registrado hace casi dos siglos que, en algún momento de la historia reciente, "desapareció" de los registros oficiales y pasó desapercibido para los naturalistas y científicos" apunta Durán Valsero. 

La causa de que esta laguna haya pasado desapercibida es doble. Por un lado está situada, íntegramente, en una propiedad privada y, además, el pequeño cambio climático de carácter local que se dio a finales del siglo XIX y a principios del XX en la zona, provocó que la laguna se desecara con bastante frecuencia, pasando a ser un humedal estacional en vez del humedal permanente que había sido. "Hemos podido comprobar que en las últimos tiempos, la laguna se inunda cada ocho ó diez años en momentos de precipitaciones excepcionalmente intensas y la duración del periodo de inundación es de unos 15-20 días". 

    "A fecha de hoy, está totalmente inundada y podemos ver lo que vieron los cartógrafos del Siglo XVIII, a causa de las importantes inundaciones que se están sufriendo, este año, en la zona sur de la península" explica Durán Valsero.


La antigua laguna está surcada por los tramos finales del Arroyo del Tejedor, arroyo que alimenta a la laguna y cuyo curso termina en un sumidero kárstico que alimenta a los acuíferos y que está situado en el borde septentrional del humedal.

Cuando la precipitación alcanza valores importantes, como durante esta primavera, el sumidero no puede absorber los caudales del arroyo Tejedor y la laguna se inunda pudiendo llegar a encharcar del orden de 55 hectáreas. Actualmente el régimen hídrico natural está muy afectado por las actuaciones antrópicas de drenaje realizadas en su vaso, pero aun así, los investigadores destacan que presenta una fauna y una flora importante. La hipótesis más probable para la desaparición de esta laguna en las cartografías modernas responde, en un principio, a causas climáticas. Tales circunstancias naturales pueden haber dado lugar a una ocupación agrícola del vaso lagunar que, junto a las actuaciones antrópicas para aumentar el terreno cultivable, seguramente favorecieron que este humedal haya pasado hasta ahora desapercibido para la comunidad científica.

----------


## nando

Hola FEDE,
fotos fotos fotos no hay fotos del tema este que veamos esa laguna  :Wink:  por cierto interesante documento  :Cool:

----------

